# Tom tom hellllppp!



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

well i was up at sears and they had BNIB on sale tom tom one. i was like hells yea and got one i have had issues with the desktop software b 4 so i removed it and reinstalled it because it kept coming up with errors on the updates, i spent over a hour with tech support and the lady had me delete the wrong files and take it to the next step of messed up, so i wait on hold 4 like 45 minutes and this guy has me format it and all seems well with the downloading and it was almost time 4 him to clock out so he will email( which i still havent got) with what to do on putting the maps back on, sure as crap as i hang up a minute later the download fails yet again..... this is stupid can i take it somewhere like best buy or anyone have any help to offer....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

venting out ?


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

jdogg said:


> well i was up at sears and they had BNIB on sale tom tom one. i was like hells yea and got one i have had issues with the desktop software b 4 so i removed it and reinstalled it because it kept coming up with errors on the updates, i spent over a hour with tech support and the lady had me delete the wrong files and take it to the next step of messed up, so i wait on hold 4 like 45 minutes and this guy has me format it and all seems well with the downloading and it was almost time 4 him to clock out so he will email( which i still havent got) with what to do on putting the maps back on, sure as crap as i hang up a minute later the download fails yet again..... this is stupid can i take it somewhere like best buy or anyone have any help to offer....


You're a DirectTV techician? Glad I went with dish... :nono:

From what - and how - you decribed as the issue, you should have your parents take care of it for you.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I cannot help you, but I do want to congratulate you on winning the "Longest Run-on Sentence" award. :nono2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Like, try punctuation. :sure:


----------

